# 20 gallon fry and nursery tank



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi

I have some questions about fry/grow out tanks. I currently have a newly set up 55g tank with 5 yellow labs and 9 soon to be 12 Demosoni. I want to attempt to breed both species. Questions are:

1: how do I keep the nursery/fry tank cycled if there are no holding fish in it? (Sorry if it's a silly question).

2: is a 20 gallon 2ft tank big enough to put the holding female in and grow the fry out to either sell or put into the 55g?

Thanks all


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You keep the filter for the 20G on the main tank when the 20G is not occupied.

It is barely large enough to grow out one clutch of fry to 2 inches. The female will only be there until she spits.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Ok I do have a 30 gallon running but it has a small community in it currently.....maybe I can regime them. I have another question is that's ok. I'm running two internal filters on my 55 until my canister turns up, one is an ocean free hydra 20. One of these water depurifier filters. It's for up to 100 litres, if I put some tights over the inlet do you think that would work so fry don't get sucked in or is it too much u think? Here's a photo of it in my 55.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with those filters or what a water depurifier filter is. Is it meant for a fish tank?

The 55G has your juveniles...you are not going to have fry in there correct? So no need for the covering to save fry?

General info that may help you. You need to know the GPH of your filters, and your tanks should be between 8X and 10X GPH.

In a fry tank you can use a sponge pre-filter over the intake to keep fry out...or mesh covering the intake could work as long as it will not rot in the water (cotton) and not get sucked into the filter itself.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Apologies....no I won't be keeping fry in my 55g. I meant I could remove the hydra filter which is my second filter I am running on my 55 and put it in the nursery tank, that way I have a cycled filter ready to use as and when. Yes it is for fish tanks, just a new type of filter...ocean free hydra filters (have a look online). The hydra has 400 gph which is probably way too high for the 20g nursery tank. Think I need to buy a small sponge filter.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Sorry meant my hydra filter is 400 lph not gallons gallons per hour is 105gph


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are still adding fish to the 55G (per your other posts)...I would not remove a filter for a fry tank until the 55G is fully stocked and stable.


----------

